# Backing services in central scotland for highland pony



## Merlin11 (27 November 2014)

Hi, I have the opportunity to take on a 4 year old unbacked highland. I have no experience of backing youngsters so would need help with this. Any recommendations for this help in the central scotland area? Any advice on backing and bringing on highlands also appreciated. I have tried to find a backed one but they are very thin on the ground.


----------



## FlyingCoo (28 November 2014)

Natalie Innes at Shotts is a specialist in breaking the natives but she is quite full up at times with breakers but can also assist you in starting off yourself.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (28 November 2014)

Also Jilllan Scott (Peatside Equestrian).


----------



## Merlin11 (28 November 2014)

Thanks for replies. That gives me some options. I am in Fife so if anyone is aware of any there it would be useful.


----------



## Jnhuk (28 November 2014)

Highly recommend Duncan Tait but he is in the Borders. http://www.jdhorsemanship.co.uk/


----------



## WindyStacks (29 November 2014)

Danielle McKinnon has a lovely calm, quiet way about her. She's got a Facebook page but not a website I think.


----------



## AnShanDan (29 November 2014)

Caitlin Stokes has just helped me to back a TB Connemara at home. She was really excellent and I would recommend her to anyone. Very quiet but firm and genuinely a horse person. My youngster is now about to start hacking and she is so calm and full of confidence, thanks to Caitlin's approach.
She is based near Stirling.


----------



## sarahann1 (29 November 2014)

Rebecca Chalmers is good with Highlands, she's got hers to elementary dressage. Based in Blairgowrie at Millhorn Farm.


----------



## Merlin11 (30 November 2014)

Thanks for replies. Went to see him yesterday and will be buying subject to vetting so exciting times ahead!


----------



## loobylu (1 December 2014)

Jo Heaton (Balanced Horsemanship between Cupar and St Andrews), or Sarah Oakden between Cupar and Newburgh.


----------



## TheVitalSpark (1 December 2014)

Camilty Equestrian on Facebook in West Lothian do backing and schooling. They had some Highlands in this year as well so have some experience with them


----------



## brucea (18 December 2014)

Do it yourself - then you have full control over the experience your horse has - after all you have him for his lifetime and he is goign to remember that experience.

We back our own - 3 weeks out hacking between two horses on lead rope to get used to the idea of peoplw above himn and on horse, saddle and do same, back when ready.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (18 December 2014)

Another vote for Natalie Innes very good rider and breaks them in lovely &#55357;&#56842;

If you have never broken a horse yourself but have access to someone experienced then I would have a go at doing all the groundwork yourself then having someone experienced there to help you do the erring in him bit &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Merlin11 (19 December 2014)

Thanks all. Have been in touch with a local lady with highlands who can back him for me in the spring. Will also get some tips from her on ground work to get him ready for backing.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 December 2014)

Debbie Rodwell in Tandlehill Stables Beith, she is a BHSII instructor as well so you can have a few lessons once the backing is done. She also shows so will tell you if this one has potential there.


----------

